# Brush hog then till, mow/bale then till?



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a long term lease deal in the works and have a few questions on what you guys would do with this years "weeds"! The plan is to some how take care of this crop, do soil amenities that are recommended from soil sample, chisel plow this fall, come back in the spring 2016 chisel, disc, pack, and seed to teff or some other annual for the summer. Then fall of 2016 plant to an OG/Alfalfa mix. With that, I can not use any type of chemicals on the property as it is in a watershed area and the company doesn't want to deal with politics of the sort. I can fertilize how I see fit however no round up or anything along those lines.

1st field is about 11 acres, wooded on all sides. Has a variety of overgrown weeds, seeded out timothy, over mature OG, and a barage of clover. Some mole hills, and bunch of ruts from being brush hogged once per year by the company that owns it. (First 3 pictures)

2nd field is roughly 4 acres with pretty much the same variety as first field. (2 middle pictures)

3rd field is 35 acres on a decent slope. However it doesn't seem to be growing much of any good hay able grass that I can tell. Is definitely wet near the bottom. (Last 3)


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

If your plow of choice is the chisel, you're going to want as little residue on top as possible so my choice would be to bale it if there was any outlet for those bales. If weeds are your enemy, I'd suggest considering a moldboard plow. Chisels drag weed seeds and viable roots all over your fields.

If your plan is fall plow and till again in spring, a cover crop may be in order.


----------



## lidaacres (Oct 11, 2014)

I 2nd the comments from 8350. Your not going to be very happy with the results of a chisel plow if you don't bale it off. I would even argue you may get questionable results breaking up sod with a chisel plow with no residue. It maybe depends on your soil, but when we have tried chiseling small areas of sod it gets to be clumps and it takes about a year for them to rot down to truly get it the way you want for a nice seed bed. Moldboard plow would bury everything, which is our preferred method.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I agree with both of them. I have both a moldboard and chisel plow. When I chiseled a field that had been in grass for years this spring, I thought I would never get the clumps out of it even though I started with a dead field (sprayed last fall). I like the chisel in food plots where there is little residue but with breaking sod, it is the moldboard for me.

That said for weed control, why don't you plant some oats this fall, cut them about June 1 next year regardless of where they are in the growth cycle, wet wrap them if you have to, then plant teff. My experience with teff this year was tough due to the lack of weather to make teff until this week. I don't think I will plant teff before June 1 again as you need the July sun and heat to make that first cutting. it is ready to harvest in about 30 days from plant.


----------



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

Awesome guys thanks for the advice. I was mainly basing my chisel plowing on some of the comments here, but if moldboard is the way to go for breaking sod I am good with it.

I like the oats idea and have the ability to wrap it as well so that's a good option.

As far as what is in this field, if I moldboard should I just brush hog it down and let it lay? I have some cows to feed over the winter but I don't think I'll be desperate for hay. Is it worth baling something that weedy at all?


----------



## lidaacres (Oct 11, 2014)

My experience plowing if you bush hog it before you plow you will be more likely to have plugging problems. I would either bale it and try use it/sell it, or just plow it the way it is and save a pass across the field. If the residue is attached to the ground your turning over you won't have problems like you maybe would with the cut grass "sliding" and building up/catching on your plow bottoms and plugging. At least that's what seems to happen to us when my uncle gets a little too excited with the ditch mower.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

slvr98svt said:


> As far as what is in this field, if I moldboard should I just brush hog it down and let it lay? I have some cows to feed over the winter but I don't think I'll be desperate for hay. Is it worth baling something that weedy at all?


If you think you could get some of the weed seeds off when you bale then it might be worth it.


----------



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'm new to the whole working ground and want to make sure I do it right for the longevity of haying.

As far as weed seeds, it's going to be atleast a week before I can get in there so I say it's pretty rough already. But you're sayin bale it and it will pick them up and get em off?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Baling the field will clean it up. Plowing is going to open the the soil seed bank and you may see some new weeds next spring and summer. Just something we have to deal with. Adding a cover crop is a necessity in my opinion. You will have the roots working in your favor as well as keeping erosion down.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Those fields look about like mine did last year when I started. One of my fields looks so good now I'm questioning myself on killing it off and starting over - LOL.

But.... I did hit it with 2,4-D this spring and it did a great job.

Unless there are hazards/obstacles that can wreck a hay cutter, I'd cut it for hay and sell it as "goat" hay. That's what I did with my weedy first cut. Set the price low and explained to the buyer what I had and sold it all. Not much $$$'s - but something.

Most importantly, by baling it - I got the trash/thatch off the field.

Good luck,

Bill


----------

